# Visualisierung bei Codesys V 2.3.x Ebenen



## KingHelmer (19 Juni 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

ich versuche derzeit eine komplexes Programm mit sehr vielen einstellbaren Parametern/Variablen auf eine Visualisierung zu bringen.
Mit der Visu soll man alles vor Ort konfigurieren können.

Nun würde ich in der Codesys-Visu gerne eine Menü haben, in dem ich zwischen verschiedenen Schaltflächen umschalten kann.

Kann mir jemand erklären, wie man das grundsätzlich bewerkstelligen kann?

Beispiel:

Startseite : Buttons für Klimasteuerung, Lichtsteuerung, Power&Gas

Betätige ich auf der Startseite den button für die Lichtsteuerung, springt er auf eben diese "Seite".


Bisher habe ich noch nicht erkant, wie genau das funktioniert ...

Danke im Voraus!

Flo


----------



## StructuredTrash (19 Juni 2012)

Elementeigenschaften/Eingabe/Zoomen nach Visu


----------



## Commander_Titte (19 Juni 2012)

Hallo!
Ist eigentlich ganz einfach:
Button einfügen --> Element konfigurieren --> Eingabe --> Bei "Zoomen nach Vis:" das Häkchen setzten --> Name der Visu Seite eintragen und Fertig.

Das ganze kannst hier bei Beckhoff TwinCat nachlesen: http://infosys.beckhoff.com/content/1031/tcplccontrol/html/tcplcvisu_edit_configelement.htm?id=12442

MFG Christoph


----------



## KingHelmer (19 Juni 2012)

Vieleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass die einzige Möglichkeit bisher war, für jede Seite ein Visualisierungsobjekt einzufügen.
Allerdings ist dies bestimmt nicht die "feine Art" und das geht bestimmt besser!


----------



## KingHelmer (19 Juni 2012)

Oh,
hatte eure Antworten noch nicht gesehen.
Danke schonmal, dann scheint das doch tatsächlich so zu funktionieren 

Ich wundere mich nur, dass in dem Projekt, welches ich offen habe eine Beispielvisualisierung mit einem DALI-Konfigurationstool vorhanden ist.

hier gibt es auch mehrere Seiten, jedoch nur eine Visualisierung.

Sind die Seiten heir versteckt/geschützt?


----------



## Commander_Titte (19 Juni 2012)

In der PLC Visu ist das so am einfachsten. Man könnte auch ein Rechteck einfügen, dort seine Elemente einfügen und dann mit der Variable Unsichtbar arbeiten. Aber das ist viel zu kompliziert und unübersichtlich. Mit den Visu Objekt ist das meiner Meinung nach das einfachste und beste.


----------



## Hitschi (19 Juni 2012)

Hallo 

also ich mach das mit der Visu von Galileo (Eaton) hier sind schon im Beispielprogrammen alles vorzufinden,
lediglich die Zuweisung zur SPS und den Variablen muß noch configuriert werden.
Schau einfach mal rein bei Galileo 8.02 Kostenlose Visu  1Std läuft der Kompilierer. ( Makro schreiben)

Villeicht hast Du ja eine Lösung für mich (Kameraauslösung von der SPS her) schau einfach unter Hitschi.
Danke

Wiso ist meine Rechtschreibung so scheiße.

Gruß Hitschi


----------



## DaHauer (19 Juni 2012)

Hmm also wenn du viele Konfigurationswerte hast,die in eine bestimmte Form gebracht werden können, kannst du auch mit einem Formular auskommen und die VisuVariablen mit deinen Programm Variablen zur Laufzeit beschreiben.

Mit zoomen nach Vis wäre ich bei komplexen GUIs vorsichtig, da man sich selbst schnell einen Knoten reinbaut. Ich benutze für Konfigurationsseiten immer die Variable CurrentVisu, mit dem Stric setzt du die anzuzeigende Seite. Zusammen mit einer Schrittkette gibt das dann ein übersichtliches Gebilde und die meisten Sachen kannst du dann vom Code aus machen (Sichtbarkeit Positionierung etc.)

Hab hier ein kleines prog zum anschauen. vielleicht hilfts ja.

cheers
Anhang anzeigen Eingabe_Fkt_Module_fuer_Service.zip


----------



## Albion (28 März 2019)

Hi DaHauer,
ich hole den alten Threat mal raus. Ich möchte umschaltbare Seiten nutzen, mit Knöpfen die sich färben sobald dazugehörige Seiten aktiv sind. Dein Projekt sieht super aus, bekomme es aber nicht zum laufen. Ist targetvisu nur für Beckhoff gedacht?
Momentan benutze ich dazu bools. Weil die Variable für Farbwechsel nur bool sein darf. Korrekt?

Wie kann man aus der SPS aus die Seiten wechseln? Einfach den CurrentVisu mit einem anderen String beschreiben? Gibt es eine Anleitung die weitere Funktionen beschreibt?


----------



## DaHauer (2 April 2019)

Mahlzeit Albion.
Der thread ist ja schon etwas älter, ohne das Projekt noch in den Details zu kennen:

CURRENT_VISU; stellt jeder Steuerungshersteller anders bereit. Die lib muss vom HW Hersteller kommen, ebenso wie die target visu.
Der Ausdruck für den Farbumschlag muss einen Boolschen Ausdruck ergeben.

Hier mal der Link zu TC2 Visualisierung:
https://infosys.beckhoff.de/index.php?content=../content/1031/tcplccontrol/html/tcplcvisu_edit_configelement.htm&id=

Der string für die CURRENT_VISU Variable muss gleich dem Namen der Seite in der Baumansicht sein.
Tip, schau mal im Visudialog unter dem Button Prog ausführen nach, da drin steht ein INTERN_ASSIGN für eine Variable, die dann auf die CURRENT_VISU kopiert wird.

cheers.


----------

